# Nelsonville



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Who's ready for it?
We are camping in the field. Can't hardly wait, I hope I can redeem myself from last year:mg:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

kENNEDY Family ready to report for duty SIR! WE will also be camping in the field! Can't wait! Ready to slay some foam!!!


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

My friend and I will be there up in the dorms with the air on......going to be hot I think.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I believe your right about the heat. I hope I'm not in the fields this year.


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

Not sure what's worse, the fields with the heat or the hills. We'll be in the dorms with the air representing Tuscola County Archers in Caro, MI.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Murphy's will b there :0)


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Sam will be there for the first time.*

Im camping and im 16. Got any tips for me?


----------



## RickD1968 (Jun 4, 2009)

Me and Stillfingers will be there in a hotel with the air on nice and cold


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

samhighnam said:


> Im camping and im 16. Got any tips for me?



Yeah, AC! It's guarenteed to be a hot one!



The McDonald family will be setting-up in the camping villa again this year with AC cranked! :banana: so by all means, stop by for a :set1_draught2:!


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Tom and I are getting ready and staying in the dorm. I never stayed there before, do both of the dorms have AC?


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

im stayin in the doorms


----------



## sNIPER_24 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ill be there*

Staying at logan at the KOA pulling my 27 foot prowler down Call me a wuss but I need my AC. Hope to shoot all 40 on friday I Hope to that is depends on how I hold uot


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess we're going to rough it again at the Hampton Inn in Lancaster:darkbeer:


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I just checked the long range weather for Nelsonville and it's supose to start getting hot Thursday ( 90's).
Normal Nelsonville.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Dead center*

How have you been doing. I will be coming out Friday. good luck shooting. Kurt


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

NC100Kurt
Not to bad. I am slowly learning how to shoot again :embara:. Are you camping?
We will be camping in the field again. 
You too good luck shooting.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not pulling it out this time. I'm just coming with some friends. It is going to be a hit and run trip.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm making a mini vacation out of it kinda like Erie. If you see me stop and say hey. I might also be at the America's Best Bowstrings booth at times.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Hope the A/C is working good in the dorms.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I guess we're going to rough it again at the Hampton Inn in Lancaster:darkbeer:


we be roughin it at the Hampton Inn too:thumbs_up


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Anybody make the peers? 
I didn't make it this year.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be taking my 30ft camper and my dodge ram black and red pickup truck in the field stop by and say hello it will say the Gregg's on the spare tire rack going on Thursday hope to get electric and water


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

Super 8 for us......cant wait to get there. Bringing our newly adopted son for his first big shoot, says he cant wait!


----------



## bradwood (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be staying at home....it's 5 minutes away. My kids are going to shoot their first IBO. I think I am more excited than them about it.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Dead Center said:


> Anybody make the peers?
> I didn't make it this year.


I got my letter yesterday stating I made peers in MBO. Im pretty happy about it to be honest. I made it the last two seasons I shot competative. However I had to take 4 years becasue of a Nasty divorce that had me cash strapped big time. So to come out of retirement and make peers was really cool. Now lets see if I can get into that top five at Nelsonville.


----------



## pullupguy (Jun 14, 2009)

Staying in the dorms. Wish the shoot was today. Tore it up on the home range this evening!


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I got my letter yesterday stating I made peers in MBO. Im pretty happy about it to be honest. I made it the last two seasons I shot competative. However I had to take 4 years becasue of a Nasty divorce that had me cash strapped big time. So to come out of retirement and make peers was really cool. Now lets see if I can get into that top five at Nelsonville.


That's some pretty good shooting. Good luck.


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

all off team outcast will be there, non of us have ever been there so we'er looking forward to it, staying at the hampton in


----------



## Pat Bischoff (Jun 22, 2004)

This will be my first triple crown shoot. I have two goals. 1- Have fun. 2- Don't finish in last place.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pat Bischoff said:


> This will be my first triple crown shoot. I have two goals. 1- Have fun. 2- Don't finish in last place.


Those are the two best goals one can have! Have fun and at least beat 1 person in your class.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*goals*

Those were my goals for last year....my first time at Nelsonville, now this year the pressure is really on...I got to beat 2 people. Isn't this sport the best!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

*Goals*

Those have been my goals since 1989 and I've managed to make them every shoot.

Yes...I'm gettin' old, but I still love this sport and will do it as long as I can, won't you!

If any of you see me, (I'll be wearing a black t-shirt with my avatar on it) say hi, I enjoy meeting new friends.

~SF


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah go for broke and try for 3! And yes this sport is awesome


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

I will be back with the rolling kitchen


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

we're hoping Gods country outdoors will be thier...just have to wait and see...


----------



## pinsapex7 (Feb 4, 2008)

I will be working down at Lake Snowden Friday and Saturday. Be the one riding around on the camo yamaha rhino and helping at the tent. Hope to see you all there, Hopefully get to hang out at nelsonville Friday.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

ttt...3 days til Nelsonville


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I guess we're going to rough it again at the Hampton Inn in Lancaster:darkbeer:


Stop by the Athens booth and see me.

I also have a Vortex Binoc strap for You!!!


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

*Camping at Nelsonville*

Does anyone know if the electric hookups on Hocking College will accomodate the AC unit of my camper (30 amp)


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

I made the peers! Got my bowtech back and its shooting better than ever! I AM READY!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

working on a hunter setup.......need lots of help with fixed pins.....but I will be there.....


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

See ya there


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

On our way to nelsonville boys...looks like the weather isnt going to be to bad until the monsoon rolls in on saturday night...may have to shoot for home then....


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

*Good Luck!*



goofyswife2788 said:


> On our way to nelsonville boys...looks like the weather isnt going to be to bad until the monsoon rolls in on saturday night...may have to shoot for home then....


*Good luck to all and have a safe trip and wonderful weekend.*
Looks like the weather might hold out Ammie. So far it's only a 30% chance for Saturday evening. All we can do is HOPE!

~SF


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Team Outcast is pulling out in the am...be on the defense ranges about 3.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I am posting from Nelsonville,

Looks real nice.

Stop by and see us at the Athens booth.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Can anyone shoot down there? Ive never been but have been shooting a lot lately and would love to give it a try. I live in Lancaster if anyone wants a free place to stay PM me.


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

Dead Center said:


> Anybody make the peers?
> I didn't make it this year.


I will be shooting peers 8:20 HC sitting 3rd in points very catchable! Good luck all and shoot straight!!!Billy


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Just arrived. Weather looks great , a little warm.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

medicsnoke said:


> Can anyone shoot down there? Ive never been but have been shooting a lot lately and would love to give it a try. I live in Lancaster if anyone wants a free place to stay PM me.


Anyone can shoot, you need to be an IBO member or have a guest pass from a current member. You can join the IBO at the shoot.

~SF


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks SF, I'll give it a try. What is the cost and witch of these would I shoot in?

Friday July 10, 2009
Registration opens 7:00 AM
Ranges open for shooting 7:00 AM
Vendor area opens 8:30 AM
Bowhunter defense opens 8:00 AM
McKenzie Big Game Shoot 6:30 PM
Out
Ranges close to new shooters 6:00 PM
Registration closes 8:00 PM
Ranges closed to all shooting 8:00 PM
Bowhunter defense closes 9:00 PM



Stillfingers said:


> Anyone can shoot, you need to be an IBO member or have a guest pass from a current member. You can join the IBO at the shoot.
> 
> ~SF


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

*Shooting Times*

Medicsnoke, you can shoot all day Friday and Saturday. Sunday your score cards need to be turned in by 1:00 PM. As the schedule says, ranges open at 7:00 AM. C'mon down and shoot, it's a BLAST! If you see a guy in a black t-shirt with my avatar on it, stop and say hi, it'll be ME!

~SF


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

Dead Center said:


> Anybody make the peers?
> I didn't make it this year.


i did in cub class


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Nelsoville*

Shot all 40 Friday in AHClass the weather was great but the hills were tough.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I squeezed in my last 10 today. The last 4 we were in a complete downpour with some lightning, but that was better than walking all the way back up the hill to the check in, and then back up the hill to get on the course again. They gave us a 1 hour rain delay without a drop of water, and then sent us out to get rained on starting on the 3rd target

Oh well. Ranges were good, decent mix of targets... no gators


----------



## aardk (Jan 1, 2009)

*Great shoot at Nelsonville*

Shot all 40 on Friday,377 with 9x's not great but had a great time doing it.Definitely a harder course than the other two legs.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I got 5th (396-12) and my team took 2nd in MBR.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I just found out there was a mix up on the scores and I actually finished 3rd.
My team still finished 2nd.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Good shootin' DC. Sounds like you lived-up to your screen name.:smile:


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks. NC


----------



## PA PINS (Jun 30, 2006)

Tim
good shooting congrats any idea what happened to the scores?


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Had a great time at the shoot. Camping was fine also. Only bad thing my engine blew up on the way home.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

PA PINS said:


> Tim
> good shooting congrats any idea what happened to the scores?


Thanks
They had 2 MSR guys scores in with the MBR scores. They got it fixed monday late morning.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

3Darchr said:


> Had a great time at the shoot. Camping was fine also. Only bad thing my engine blew up on the way home.


Ouch 
How close to home did you get before it let go? Are you gonna put in another motor or get another truck?
Either way it's gonna hurt.


----------



## pinsapex7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Rolling Kitchen great wraps by the way. I worked down at lake snowden and besides the rain, overall most people liked the way the range was set from what we heard. Was neat to see all the new bows and how people set them up. Still wondering how the one guy shot the new mathews monster with no stabilizer. Oh well to each his own. Well hope to see you all again next year. But next year think I might blow the dust off the old Apex7 and fling some arrows myself.


----------

